# 3 mile bridge



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing but grunts and pinfish again! Oh well it was better than being at work. You know what they say "A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at the office"


----------



## flrockytop (Oct 3, 2007)

It was slow today. I fished from about 10:30 to 4Pm. I didn't have much until about 2:30 when all the police cars were headed to GB. Then it was slow but steady until I left. I ended up with a 48 qt cooler of Wtrout, 4 blue fish and a 26"red. I got cut off three times by some mystery fish. Boy was it ever slick and hot. I should have taken the kayak today.

Roger


----------



## HOOKEM (May 21, 2008)

If you are fishing the 3 mile bridge and want some white trout try the 3" penny colored gulp shrimp. I don't know why but I haven't had much luck with this bait till I fished the 3 mile bridge. The gulp bait outfished live shrimp 3 to 1 for white trout.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *HOOKEM (11/13/2008)*If you are fishing the 3 mile bridge and want some white trout try the 3" penny colored gulp shrimp. I don't know why but I haven't had much luck with this bait till I fished the 3 mile bridge. The gulp bait outfished live shrimp 3 to 1 for white trout.


I would have to agree with you:clap. For the past two years I have had the same experience. You can also use the "natural" gulp, but the "molting" ones are only as good as a live shrimp. I prefer to use the 1/4 ounce red jig head with a white eye. They will also out produce bull minnows and elwys under there. You don't even have to worry about jigging them correctly when the bite is on.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

putting in another vote on the gulp shrimp..........they work very good, just make sure you have enough wieght to get it to sink needs to go down alittle ways.....good luck


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

I have to put in a vote for the Gulps! I have caught numerous white trout and specks on the Nuclear Chicken and New Penny 3" baits.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

No doubt...3"Gulp shrimp get it done


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

but if you wantto save a little $$$ use the gulp to catch first trout and sacrifice him as cut bait....trout as cut bait will catch "most" anything out there and just as well as gulp. IMO

Jimmy


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea use gulp to catch a lil one then cut him up in strips...i think they both work about the same. when i get lazy ill just stick with the gulp


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

do you bump them off the bottom or keep them mid way?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump off the bottom forwhite trout using cut bait (trout) or just a few feet down for them scary looking ribbon fish..Take a small to mid size white trout (Candy) on a big circle hook and free line not far from boat maybe 10 ft, this will keep that Big Bull out of the pilings.

Have A Blast!

Jimmy


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

HEY GUY'S ME AND MY BUDDY FISHED OUT THERE THAT DAY AND CAUGHT ALOT OF TROUTAROUND A 100 OR SO ALL ON CUT BAIT AND A COW NOSE RAY, ALSO GOT SOME BLACK SNAPPER AND LOST SOME BIG SNAPPER BUT THATS THE WAY IT WENT FOR US GOOD DAY WATER WAS GREAT. CPT. BRANDON 

:usaflag


----------

